# Do you know what happens if you push the "Start Stop" button whilst doing 70. I Do!!!



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

*Do you know what happens if you push the "Start Stop" button whilst doing 70. I Do!!!*

Now befor you all say "why did you do that", the simple answer is that on my S2000 i can push the button at speed and NOTHING happens, i guess there is some safety gadget installed.

So... i was driving along yesterday on a dual carrage way with my friend when we started discussing the button in question.

He said what would happen and i said "nothing", "Look"!!! I pushed it once and nothing happened so i pushed it about 4 more times just to emphasise my point when the engine stopped at 70 mph! 

The dash was indicating that i had to put the car into "P" but this was the last thing to do at this speed and of course i cant start it without pushing the break.

My mate said "have you got breaks" at this point i had and i pushed them a couple of times just to check. They then stopped working and so did the power steering, Fortunately we were coming up on an exit so i put the hazzards on and rolled to a stop about 100ft onto the exit where i could stop the car and re-start.

What a Tw*t.

I wont do that again.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Hahahaha, quality. Reminds me of when that space shuttle blew up, someone in the cockpit must have said "I wonder what this button does?"


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

It is crazy that it does not have a failsafe to prevent that. Surely it is not difficult for the ECU to check road speed before enabling an engine shutdown?

The only situation I can see where you might want to do that is if there was a sudden loss in oil pressure and you wanted to try to save the engine (but it's nearly always too late by the time you've been warned about low oil pressure).

Surely it's better to lose an engine very rarely than to allow an otherwise perfectly functional car to crash due to loss of power steering and brakes?


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*PMSL !*

Good honest post , enjoyed it , 
PS I wont be pushing that button at speed anytime soon:chuckle::chuckle:but you know that their will some who will have to try it


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I would tell your HPC who should inform Nissan asap.

That would easily be fixed with an ECU tweak.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

The good news is your steering lock is not activated...


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

I know it isn't a GTR but i tried the exact same thing on my bro's new focus RS. 1 press nothing happens repeatedly pressing the start button did exactly the same as above. Luckily the RS is a manual so just dipped the clutch and restarted. But thought it was odd that it stops the engine while moving. Imagine a passenger/child doing it to you while driving around a bend.


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

paul__k said:


> The good news is your steering lock is not activated...


Christ!, i didnt even think about that!!


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> I would tell your HPC who should inform Nissan asap.
> 
> That would easily be fixed with an ECU tweak.


Ill be doing that tomorrow.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

My little boy did the same thing just after I got it - we were doing about 30 in a 30 but as you say everything stopped working - they should change the button to say "Start/Turn Off Every Damn Thing"

Kp


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

kpkpkp said:


> My little boy did the same thing just after I got it - we were doing about 30 in a 30 but as you say everything stopped working - they should change the button to say "Start/Turn Off Every Damn Thing"
> 
> Kp


I agree, it could be a serious problem.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

smikee said:


> I agree, it could be a serious problem.


 Do you have warning notices on every plug socket in your home that say 'WARNING!! DO NOT PUT FINGERS IN PLUG SOCKETS AS ELECTRICITY CAN KILL!!' How does Nissan protect itself from stupid customers? Your kids can turn your ignition off in other cars by the key, wasn't a problem then. A little common sense is required. It's only a problem when owners get all hysterical and whip up a frenzy. :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Boosted said:


> Do you have warning notices on every plug socket in your home that say 'WARNING!! DO NOT PUT FINGERS IN PLUG SOCKETS AS ELECTRICITY CAN KILL!!' How does Nissan protect itself from stupid customers? Your kids can turn your ignition off in other cars by the key, wasn't a problem then. A little common sense is required. It's only a problem when owners get all hysterical and whip up a frenzy. :thumbsup:


Your kids must have really long arms if they can reach an ignition key whilst you're driving!

The Start/Stop button is prominent on the centre console. 
I say again, I can't understand why it would even be enabled whilst the car is moving?


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow they need to fix that ASAP if you ask me!!!


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Do you have warning notices on every plug socket in your home that say 'WARNING!! DO NOT PUT FINGERS IN PLUG SOCKETS AS ELECTRICITY CAN KILL!!' How does Nissan protect itself from stupid customers? Your kids can turn your ignition off in other cars by the key, wasn't a problem then. A little common sense is required. It's only a problem when owners get all hysterical and whip up a frenzy. :thumbsup:


No they don't, but my plug sockets are not placed directly under my elbow on my sofa where i sit. they are also NOT in areas where i don't spend too much time at speeds upto 190 mph! i.e low level on the floor.

Thanks for the stupid customer quote, i am in fact not stupid, unlike your quote about your child reaching around you whilst driving and turning your ignition off! that my learned friend would be stupid (in your terms) to allow such a idiotic act.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Perhaps Nissan should have placed a sticker next to the button, saying 'DO NOT PRESS WHILE VEHICLE IS MOVING, AND KEEP YOUR ****ING KIDS UNDER CONTROL, DO NOT LET THEM TOUCH THE CONTROLS OF A MOVING VEHICLE'. Would something like that help you? Or maybe a big sticker on the bonnet that says 'CAUTION! THIS VEHICLE MAY HURT TWATS!' lmfao, feeding frenzy time. :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

smikee said:


> i am in fact not stupid


 Then why try and switch off a vehicle moving at 70mph and place other road users at risk?


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Perhaps Nissan should have placed a sticker next to the button, saying 'DO NOT PRESS WHILE VEHICLE IS MOVING, AND KEEP YOUR ****ING KIDS UNDER CONTROL, DO NOT LET THEM TOUCH THE CONTROLS OF A MOVING VEHICLE'. Would something like that help you? Or maybe a big sticker on the bonnet that says 'CAUTION! THIS VEHICLE MAY HURT TWATS!' lmfao, feeding frenzy time. :chuckle:


ALL THAT IN CAPS IS SLIGHTLY ANGRY!! Chill out! Well the sticker thing would just be really silly really wouldn't it? to have a sticker of such a size, you clearly don't own a R35 or you would know how little room there is inside, being mindful of said button and you wouldn't want your massive sticker to inadvertently push said button and possibly crash! My point was initially if you should push the on-off button and the car should stop that could be a problem.

AND i am not a twat. Do you have a mirror in your house?:GrowUp:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

It says in the manual that you have to press the button 3 times or once and hold for 2 seconds to switch off. And then warns not to do it!!

It is a 'design' feature.


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Then why try and switch off a vehicle moving at 70mph and place other road users at risk?


A Quality post, one i would expect from such an ARTICULATE PERSON!. 

I do in fact go out of my way on occasion to subject myself and others to certain death.

Amazingly (or naively in the seemingly insular world of "Boosted") i did think that company like Nissan would have taken such a trivial thing ( in the eyes of a "non owner") like the vehicle being able to switch off inadvertently at speed as a serious thing!

How wrong it seems!


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

countvonc said:


> It says in the manual that you have to press the button 3 times or once and hold for 2 seconds to switch off. And then warns not to do it!!
> 
> It is a 'design' feature.


Christ, i should read the manual.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

A very amusing thread.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

smikee said:


> Christ, i should read the manual.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up


Page 5-8 of the UK manual.


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Wildrover said:


> A very amusing thread.[/QUOTE
> 
> lol, i thought that too.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Clearly in a crash scenario, it is plausible the engine might be running at revs, and it might be desirable to be able to turn it off.

I suspect wanting to turn it off while moving is less desirable.


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Clearly in a crash scenario, it is plausible the engine might be running at revs, and it might be desirable to be able to turn it off.
> 
> I suspect wanting to turn it off while moving is less desirable.


Fair point. i was just slightly curious. 

Its just the input of certain people with stupid comments that SLIGHTLY AGITATES ME!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

smikee said:


> i was just slightly curious.


and what do they say about curiosity being the mother of all ****ups?


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

bigkev said:


> and what do they say about curiosity being the mother of all ****ups?


Brilliant. A perfect answer, one i am clearly guilty of ma Lud! :bowdown1:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

bigkev said:


> and what do they say about curiosity being the mother of all ****ups?


They dont...

Assumption is the mother of all f*** ups.


Curiosity killed the cat.....
:chuckle:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

all start/stop button cars have the same feature. it's in case the throttle sticks and you have no other way of shutting down the car. there was a horrific crash in the US last year where a father couldn't stop his car. throttle was jammed. he was on the phone with the police screaming for help. and no one knew how to shut the thing down. 

better to have a car that can suddenly be shut off at speed, than one that you can't shutoff in an emergency.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/feedarticle/8730946


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

smikee said:


> Fair point. i was just slightly curious.
> 
> Its just the input of certain people with stupid comments that SLIGHTLY AGITATES ME!


Bi-polar or not, I'm not the twat that ****ed about with the start/stop button of a vehicle moving at 70mph! No amount of 'up thine own arse' posts from you can ever change that fact. You sir, are full of FAIL!! :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

maybe we should have GTROC Darwinism Awards ! :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

LMFAO @ ^^^^^


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Well I found the thread useful! I now know not to frequently tap the on/off button at speed, and not allow my passengers to attempt it either! 

If I'm bored whilst driving I wont consider holding the button down for more than 1.9 seconds unless I'm in the nearside lane with plenty of hard shoulder to accommodate my car.

Can I open the doors at 70 MPH?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

tokyogtr said:


> all start/stop button cars have the same feature. it's in case the throttle sticks and you have no other way of shutting down the car. there was a horrific crash in the US last year where a father couldn't stop his car. throttle was jammed. he was on the phone with the police screaming for help. and no one knew how to shut the thing down.
> 
> better to have a car that can suddenly be shut off at speed, than one that you can't shutoff in an emergency.
> 
> Toyota to recall 3.8M vehicles over floor mats | World news | guardian.co.uk


Ah at last a rational reason, thanks.

Can it be restarted whilst still moving if the brake pedal is applied I wonder?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

can't be restarted. i already confirmed this locally a while back. the only thing you can do is use the handbrake to slow yourself down once you've shut the car down.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

tokyogtr said:


> can't be restarted. i already confirmed this locally a while back. the only thing you can do is use the handbrake to slow yourself down once you've shut the car down.


Your brakes should last long enough to stop the car if you brake immediately? And the non-servoed brakes should still work, but you have to press REALLY hard, likewise the non-power assisted steering.

The problem would be if it happened in the fast lane of a motorway and you really needed to restart the engine...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Your brakes should last long enough to stop the car if you brake immediately? And the non-servoed brakes should still work, but you have to press REALLY hard, likewise the non-power assisted steering.
> 
> The problem would be if it happened in the fast lane of a motorway and you really needed to restart the engine...


hazard lights, windows down hand waving frantically. it is after all for the ultimate emergency and not every contingency can be dealt with. this is the price you pay with auto gearboxes, the computer is in charge.


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Boosted said:


> Bi-polar or not, I'm not the twat that ****ed about with the start/stop button of a vehicle moving at 70mph! No amount of 'up thine own arse' posts from you can ever change that fact. You sir, are full of FAIL!! :chuckle:


LOLSPASM :chuckle:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> ...And the non-servoed brakes should still work, but you have to press REALLY hard, likewise the non-power assisted steering....


Indeed; it may all feel like it's not working, just need to man-up!


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Bi-polar or not, I'm not the twat that ****ed about with the start/stop button of a vehicle moving at 70mph! No amount of 'up thine own arse' posts from you can ever change that fact. You sir, are full of FAIL!! :chuckle:


Another quality post from a very "troubled" individual.

Its amazing how _most_ people find it an interesting post whilst you clearly have some sort of illness which makes you abusive.

Again, many thanks for the insults.

Strong comments from a person who seems very happy and content to be standing next to a big turbo!!! Did it fall out of your mouth?

Now i have better things to do with my time than converse with a pleb like you.

Good day turbo boy! :wavey:


----------



## BuffordTJustice (Jan 4, 2010)

Was at college with a real cheap b*stard who thought that in an attempt to achieve improved fuel econonmy he'd perform a similar feet whilst travelling down a local hill, which must have been a good mile or so long...needless to say when the police car pulled round the corne at the bottom of the hill and this guys rust bucket wouldn't start again and without power steering....things were never going to end well....think the car was a giant Rover shed of some ilk.

How do you argue: excess speed, driving without due car and attention plus the accident???

From what I recall, he went with a 'mystery' electrical fault and that the PC did a brave thing in trying to prevent a far larger accident by stopping his runaway vehicle.

6 points and a large fine from memory, the fine being greater in value than his motor.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

waltong said:


> Well I found the thread useful!


Me too. :bowdown1:


> I now know not to frequently tap the on/off button at speed, and not allow my passengers to attempt it either!
> 
> If I'm bored whilst driving I wont consider holding the button down for more than 1.9 seconds unless I'm in the nearside lane with plenty of hard shoulder to accommodate my car.


Me neither :runaway:


> Can I open the doors at 70 MPH?


Depends on how strong you are, wind 'll try and shut it... maybe Smikee will investigate it for us? :chairshot (Only joking!)


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

it is in the book


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

smikee said:


> Again, many thanks for the insults.


You're very welcome, please feel free to write another account of your next bout of 'EPIC FAIL!!' :thumbsup: Your awesomeness is legendary, you must wake up every morning and piss excellence. I salute you! :chuckle: Have you tried dropping a lit match into the petrol tank yet? Let us know how that particular 'experiment' pans out.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, no more piss taking. I can see you're overly sensitive about the issue. Though, I dread to think what you'd be like if you had access to a nuclear arsenal. I can just see it now, those immortal words, "I wonder what this button does?" hahaha. Sorry, couldn't resist. :chuckle:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

This thread just gets better and better. Made my day!


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Thought provoking :bowdown1: Thanks :chuckle:


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Boosted said:


> : Your awesomeness is legendary, you must wake up every morning and piss excellence. I salute you! :chuckle: Have you tried dropping a lit match into the petrol tank yet? Let us know how that particular 'experiment' pans out.


Now THAT is Funny. :bowdown1:


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Aerodramatics said:


> maybe Smikee will investigate it for us? :chairshot (Only joking!)


I would love to but you will have to wait, i am doing the match in the tank thing first...:chuckle:


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Ok, no more piss taking. I can see you're overly sensitive about the issue. Though, I dread to think what you'd be like if you had access to a nuclear arsenal. I can just see it now, those immortal words, "I wonder what this button does?" hahaha. Sorry, couldn't resist. :chuckle:


.....

Bored now.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

be nice...

we need people to post stuff we can laugh at (in a nice way)


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> be nice...
> 
> we need people to post stuff we can laugh at (in a nice way)


I have offered my olive branch.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Smikee don't worry about boosted. Just one of the yocals on here. :chuckle:

It is funny that you pressed the button while moving but no need for the insults. I'm sure people have been banded for less. I know people have even been told off for swearing but that nugget seems to have got away with it. Even fuggles posted on here and allows it to carry on????????????????????????? 

Have fun with the fuel tank experiment


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Madden said:


> Smikee don't worry about boosted. Just one of the yocals on here. :chuckle:
> 
> It is funny that you pressed the button while moving but no need for the insults. I'm sure people have been banded for less. I know people have even been told off for swearing but that nugget seems to have got away with it. Even fuggles posted on here and allows it to carry on?????????????????????????
> 
> Have fun with the fuel tank experiment


Bless ya cottons me old mate.

Just waiting for the rest of the video to be done then ill send it your way.

You still not coming this Sunday?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

smikee said:


> I have offered my olive branch.


Accepted. I hate olives though, but the beer sounds good. For the record: I'm not bi-polar, I've got an 'ism' :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Madden said:


> Smikee don't worry about boosted. Just one of the yocals on here. :chuckle:
> 
> It is funny that you pressed the button while moving but no need for the insults. I'm sure people have been banded for less. I know people have even been told off for swearing but that nugget seems to have got away with it. Even fuggles posted on here and allows it to carry on?????????????????????????
> 
> Have fun with the fuel tank experiment


Now that's just throwing petrol on a fire. LMFAO


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

hahahaha


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

brilliant, I can honestly say I've never even thought of pressing that button whilst drivin along...!!


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

bazza_g said:


> brilliant, I can honestly say I've never even thought of pressing that button whilst drivin along...!!


You should try it , its Fu**ing awesome fun!!!:chuckle:


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Accepted. I hate olives though, but the beer sounds good. For the record: I'm not bi-polar, I've got an 'ism' :chuckle:


LOL, and "Angry" ism. 

I did laugh when i saw you had spotted that..

Its changed now.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Funny thing is, they weren't 'me being angry' CAPS. They were 'warning sticker' CAPS to show the importance of such a sticker. Or not, as the case maybe. Next time I'll knock up a few stickers on Photoshop like the last time, to avoid any confusion. Though, the last stickers upset some Australian drag queens. I mean drag racers, the car was the queen, a dyno queen. :chuckle:


----------



## vincegrader (Jan 25, 2010)

OK all, my best pal Mike (smikee) was the poor man who had me as a passenger who asked the "what happens if you press the start stop button question" just seemed a fair question to me. Mike as ever will always be the first to the bar and always happy to help. So he did.
My fault.
VInce


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

shame on you Vince.

Do you see the hassle this has caused....


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello Vince, next time RTFM :chuckle:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

I did something similar once. Wondered what happened if you turned the key on an engine when already running. Quite noisy !!!


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Moff said:


> I did something similar once. Wondered what happened if you turned the key on an engine when already running. Quite noisy !!!


christ don't list the rest of your 'I wonder what happens if ....' :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Moff said:


> I did something similar once. Wondered what happened if you turned the key on an engine when already running. Quite noisy !!!


I bet the starter motor was impressed. :chuckle:


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Moff said:


> I did something similar once. Wondered what happened if you turned the key on an engine when already running. Quite noisy !!!


Shame on you Moff. 

Next time try a lit match in the petrol tank, or open the doors at 70 or .......:chuckle:


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

vincegrader said:


> OK all, my best pal Mike (smikee) was the poor man who had me as a passenger who asked the "what happens if you press the start stop button question" just seemed a fair question to me. Mike as ever will always be the first to the bar and always happy to help. So he did.
> My fault.
> VInce


Me old Mukker, I have a brilliant one for this weekend.... now where did i leave those those matches.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

smikee said:


> Shame on you Moff.
> 
> Next time try a lit match in the petrol tank, or open the doors at 70 or .......:chuckle:


he needs no ideas believe me :chuckle:


----------



## vincegrader (Jan 25, 2010)

*Good ideas*

Smikee
you remember, we left them on top of the fuel can.
Santa Pod should be good at the weekend, the SL AMG is ready to chase the four big pipes.

Vin


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

You could also try putting on the cruise control and have a quick nap on the motorway.:chairshot

I believe a camper van driver successfully sued for this in the states a few years ago.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

What happen if you put your GR6 in reverse while doing 70 ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Don't give them ideas!:flame:

LOL and well done for admitting it though mate.:chuckle:


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

zeyd said:


> What happen if you put your GR6 in reverse while doing 70 ?


They tried this on Mythbusters a few weeks ago with an American automatic car, putting it in reverse and then park doing 50mph... Nothing happened though as there was some safety system that stopped it going in gear.

This is NOT a suggestion that someone tries it in a GTR though as who know what the Japs think compared with the Americans!! :runaway:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting


----------



## vincegrader (Jan 25, 2010)

OK, the ultimate test, 70 mph on the motorway, with cruise control on slam it in reverse jump out after pressing the start button 5 times. If you survive plead insanity at court then restrict yourself to Forza 3.
I think that covers all bases.
Mind you I haven't tried pressing the stop button on my SL 55 yet MMMMM I will talk to Smikee!!!!!!!!

Vin


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

hahahaha. This thread gets longer and longer everyday  Welcome aboard Vince, you have caused your mate some grief.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Moff said:


> I did something similar once. Wondered what happened if you turned the key on an engine when already running. Quite noisy !!!


Most of the newer cars dont let you turn the key once the engine has started though? My 1995 Corrado wont let you turn the key when the engine is on.


And yeh, well doen for letting us know about it, sharing your unfotunate experience and making everyone else wiser. 

Great fun this thread!! :bowdown1:


----------



## vincegrader (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Madden,thanks for the welcome, he can take it, he's a top man.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok then..........fans. Who's going to be curious enough to see what happens when you stop a radiator fan from spinning, with your fingers? :chuckle: :runaway:


----------



## dwreid (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's one to try out. Apparently if you plug your Playstation 3 controller in via a USB cable into the USB memory stick slot you can do all sorts of neat tricks. Ignore the steering wheel, pedals and paddleshifts and simply control the car via the joystick. Press triangle triangle circle square triangle and it makes you invincible and prevents crash damage. Leastways that's what I'm told :runaway:


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Hahahaha, quality. Reminds me of when that space shuttle blew up, someone in the cockpit must have said "I wonder what this button does?"


Wasn't it "Go on let her drive then...."


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

... oh, and on my 3 series if you press it once the engine stops, pess it again it starts agian. I have to confess I have pressed the button instead of hanging up the hands free before... too many buttons not enough brain....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Must admit I was terrified when my missus was in a bad mood (the PMT one) and threatened to "push" the lil red button at speed once when I too was in a mood because of her mood and was driving (in her opinion) too fast! LOL. I slowed down !!!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Fair play to the man for admitting the fault. Bravado or stupidity? Who knows.

But one thing stands out for me from this.

I can understand the "press it once, see if something happens" mentality. Just.

But to press it four times again, is just beyond me.

Some clarity is granted from the obvious man-thing of "manual, who reads the f***ing manual?" mentality.

The danger of kids doing it I cannot fairly comment on. But from a simplistic view I would err on the side of what the f*** are your kids doing? Has discipline walked off or are the seatbelts made of smoke? - Actually, if your kid has two metre arms, I apologise. Difficult to allow for that.

As for the screams of "tell Nissan!". Laughable.

Blame ru' for pointing me this way.  He was right, it did raise a smile.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

dwreid said:


> Here's one to try out. Apparently if you plug your Playstation 3 controller in via a USB cable into the USB memory stick slot you can do all sorts of neat tricks. Ignore the steering wheel, pedals and paddleshifts and simply control the car via the joystick. Press triangle triangle circle square triangle and it makes you invincible and prevents crash damage. Leastways that's what I'm told :runaway:


It's this kind of irresponsible info that gives the forum the bad name it has.

FFS.

Before you do this, make sure you press 'select' and call up the 'options' menu on the screen. Then click on 'save game', and then 'new file'.

Wait for this to complete - do NOT press the 'off' button during the save as it's likely the car will turn into a figaro.

When saved you can then follow the above instructions - if you crash, blow up your engine or gearbox, or have any other problem it's simple to re-load from the save point.

This is also handy if you run out of petrol etc.; simply re-load and you've got a full tank.

You can also, of course, save on service costs etc. using this trick (oops, that'll get me in trouble from Nissan now...) :chuckle:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

jae said:


> ...Blame ru' for pointing me this way.  He was right, it did raise a smile.


Told you ! 

ps cheers for the curry :flame:


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Steve said:


> Must admit I was terrified when my missus was in a bad mood (the PMT one) and threatened to "push" the lil red button at speed once when I too was in a mood because of her mood and was driving (in her opinion) too fast! LOL. I slowed down !!!




edit edit edit edit 


they will read this !


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

ru' said:


> cheers for the curry :flame:


Judging by the flame, it was a vindaloo :chuckle:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Naw, chickened out and went for a madras this time


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

vincegrader said:


> OK, the ultimate test, 70 mph on the motorway, with cruise control on slam it in reverse jump out after pressing the start button 5 times. If you survive plead insanity at court then restrict yourself to Forza 3.
> I think that covers all bases.
> 
> 
> Vin


BRILLIANT!!!

Ill pick you up about 9ish, :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

ru' said:


> Naw, chickened out and went for a madras this time


Lightweight :chairshot:


----------



## cdp (Jan 1, 2009)

BMW has the same
1 push, nothing happens
2 pushes, the engine stops with everything else
it's probably a emergency stop when the engine goes crazy


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Boosted said:


> Lightweight :chairshot:


I keep trying to convince him that Chicken Chilli Masala is the way to go, but he keeps ignoring me.  Plus Zombieland nearly gave him heartburn through laughing.:chuckle:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

top film :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

jae said:


> I keep trying to convince him that Chicken Chilli Masala is the way to go, but he keeps ignoring me.


ru, try ^^^^^ that meal. It won't be hotter than a decent Jalfrezi. My local indian restaurant/takeaway does a wicked Green Chilli Chicken Massala :thumbsup:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Pah, masala's wimp food!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

ru' said:


> Pah, masala's wimp food!


Not even a proper curry. Might as well have a salad.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

ru' said:


> Pah, masala's wimp food!


 Try it with the green chillies and tell me that :flame:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Boosted said:


> Try it with the green chillies and tell me that :flame:


Green chillies...pffftt for girls.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

smikee said:


> Now befor you all say "why did you do that", the simple answer is that on my S2000 i can push the button at speed and NOTHING happens, i guess there is some safety gadget installed.
> 
> So... i was driving along yesterday on a dual carrage way with my friend when we started discussing the button in question.
> 
> ...


I used to use that to go from AWD to RWD in the R32.


----------



## JGR (Jun 11, 2008)

Was going along today and car died, dogs foot was on the red button. 

Needs sorting imo Nissan, buttons in too easy a place for it to happen. 

Could be nasty on motor way.


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

GTRAM said:


> You could also try putting on the cruise control and have a quick nap on the motorway.:chairshot
> 
> I believe a camper van driver successfully sued for this in the states a few years ago.


ha ha - I was going to ask if Smikee was in any way related to this infamous ground breaker of automotive legislation!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Not a nice way to talk about your missus !! LOL


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

JGR said:


> Was going along today and car died, dogs foot was on the red button.
> 
> Needs sorting imo Nissan, buttons in too easy a place for it to happen.
> 
> Could be nasty on motor way.


But was it an accident or did the dog push it repeatedly?? :smokin:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

JGR said:


> Was going along today and car died, dogs foot was on the red button.
> 
> Needs sorting imo Nissan, buttons in too easy a place for it to happen.
> 
> Could be nasty on motor way.


So it's a problem that Nissan need to address because an owners unsecured dog pressed the button? FFS, this thread gets better and better. I'm sure if it wasn't for the bad publicity it would generate, Nissan would just say "**** off, you brain-dead twats" :chuckle:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

:chuckle: @ the shaggy dog story


----------



## vincegrader (Jan 25, 2010)

You have all misunderstood, the dog was driving. The owner had decided to let him "Bruno" drive while he repeatedly pushed the button on and off, this way if things had gone very wrong he could have leapt clear and hoped the dog could bring the car under control.

Vince


----------



## JGR (Jun 11, 2008)

dog was secured via a restrainer that plugs into the seat belt clasp. 

button kills the car if held down for 2 seconds, as well as pushed 3 times. 

imo its a badly place button.


----------



## vincegrader (Jan 25, 2010)

Seriously, I do agree, it was me that originally posed the question.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Imagine this. You're driving along and pick up a hitch hiker, a free love kind of girl. She's so grateful for the lift, she repays you Gillian Taylforth style, as you're driving along. In her eagerness to please she presses the button by accident, causing the engine to switch off which makes you crash the car. That causes her to bite off your hampton. Now how would you approach Nissan, and would you post on here about it? I'll buy whoever ends up like that a beer, or ten. :chuckle:


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

^^^^^^^

Lol ! With the correct title I'm sure it will get more cross hits than the 11k front end shunt bill


----------



## vincegrader (Jan 25, 2010)

I am sure I have heard of this problem happening before, I definitely read somewhere about a high speed blow out causing some poor sucker to come a croper !!!!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I was surprised to learn that when I press the brake pedal really hard, my face gets ripped off. And then when I press the accelerator pedal to the floor, my kneck gets snapped. All in time for that appointment with a big tree. The tree wins everytime. Stop being a twat and the world settles down.

IMHO.


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Now that is funny too.

Sometime i just wish i had kept my mouth shut. :



vincegrader said:


> I am sure I have heard of this problem happening before, I definitely read somewhere about a high speed blow out causing some poor sucker to come a croper !!!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

All's well that ends well, Mike


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Boosted said:


> All's well that ends well, Mike


Very true my friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## JGR (Jun 11, 2008)

problem solved - placed a 50p coin in on the button, it prevents it being depressed enough to activate the kill override whilst still easily turning on / off. :thumbsup:


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

absolute joke, my little ones has occassionally pressed it, i told her to stop but it would never of thought the car would actuallly stop. Thats something nissan should look at or moved the button to the right hand side on the UK models.


----------



## gp900bj (Nov 24, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> It is crazy that it does not have a failsafe to prevent that. Surely it is not difficult for the ECU to check road speed before enabling an engine shutdown?
> 
> The only situation I can see where you might want to do that is if there was a sudden loss in oil pressure and you wanted to try to save the engine (but it's nearly always too late by the time you've been warned about low oil pressure).
> 
> Surely it's better to lose an engine very rarely than to allow an otherwise perfectly functional car to crash due to loss of power steering and brakes?


Is everybody completely oblivious to the circus that has gone on state-side with Toyota?

Surely, it would be 'crazy' to have a fail-safe mechanism to prevent this, _because this is, in itself, a fail-safe mechanism_.

*The ECU did exactly what it was supposed to do !!*

The car did not shut down in the first instance of the button being pressed but after multiple attempts. If this does not resemble someone attempting a panic shutdown then what would?

Had this particular car been afflicted with a stuck throttle, this functionality would surely be seen in a different light. I guess you are damned if you do and damned if you don't.

Once engine power is lost, both the brake and steering power assist are designed to store enough reserve power to avoid a collision and come to a stop. If you pump the pedals repeatedly after shutdown, you will bleed the reserve and eventually have nothing left. If you continue to drive without pulling over, the steering will also lose reserve power and you are on your own.

We should be praising this type of engineering as an example of 'How it should be done' and mailing a link for this thread over to the Toyota forums.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

already answered this on page 2 of the thread:



tokyogtr said:


> all start/stop button cars have the same feature. it's in case the throttle sticks and you have no other way of shutting down the car. there was a horrific crash in the US last year where a father couldn't stop his car. throttle was jammed. he was on the phone with the police screaming for help. and no one knew how to shut the thing down.
> 
> better to have a car that can suddenly be shut off at speed, than one that you can't shutoff in an emergency.
> 
> Toyota to recall 3.8M vehicles over floor mats | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Why can't you just push the lever to N?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I think this may be my next mod....


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok firstly, I have no kids, as for me they are just brats and even if I did they wouldn't be putting their sticky fingers, sweets and bottoms anywhere near my motors!! opcorn:

Secondly I have contacted Nissan to ask them if they can rework the button feature into an ejector seat for the passenger! :thumbsup:

Well my misses does go on sometimes! :squintdan


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

*ATTENTION...................R35 OWNERS...............TAKE NOTE!!!*
















:chuckle:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Why can't you just push the lever to N?


Agreed, would be far safer.

Okay engine may pop or at least not like bouncing off rev limiter, but you'll at least be able to steer and brake with power!

Unlike most automatics i've driven, popping in and out of D and N without foot on the brake (or some other fail safe) is no problem.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

you can push the lever to N. the procedure quoted in the press here from nissan is: a) shift to N, b) push start/stop button 3 times, c) push hazards, d) brake hard and attempt to steer to safety. (seriously, was in the newspaper from nissan)


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

*Remember this...*

Just read it all again, very funny... Boosted, where are you?


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

10 minutes very well spent - thanks to all


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

smikee said:


> Just read it all again, very funny... Boosted, where are you?


hello mike, 'tis a great thread!! Working my arse off dude, be back in a month after sorting these ****ing pirates out. See you in a month. While I'm gone, leave that ****ing button alone


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Boosted said:


> hello mike, 'tis a great thread!! Working my arse off dude, be back in a month after sorting these ****ing pirates out. See you in a month. While I'm gone, leave that ****ing button alone


Lol, brilliant... I have missed you.. :bowdown1::bowdown1:

Take care, and I will.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

What a truly epic thread, and a fantastic read. I actually laughed out loud at some of it


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello Mike, still alive?

Or was the urge to push that button again too great?


----------

